# Registration Issue



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi,

I tried to register using a gmail address that I always use for forums but it refused so I used my personal e-mail address instead. Unfortunately the system doesn't seem to like that either and activation e-mails never arrive (I have checked spam, etc.).
I managed to register this alternate username by changing @gmail.com to @googlemail.com but there is an unactivated account (Beastlee) holding my other e-mail address.

Can one of the admins please delete the original username? I did try contact via Facebook and an @mail address from the welcome post but I'm not sure either were seen by the staff.

Thanks for your help.
Lee


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

gmail isn't allowed as it's used by spammers. I've deleted your first account

welcome along


----------



## BeastleeUK (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for sorting it. John has been in touch too.

Cheers.
Lee


----------

